# 1953 Western Flyer X53



## TRM (Sep 7, 2021)

A little over a month ago I jumped in the RatRodBikes build off with this X53. It was a nice distraction from my other 'real work' when I could squeeze it in. The bike had been abandoned for decades and needed to be put back in service!

Here's how it looked the day I bought it.








All of the original parts down to the rusty frozen chain were cleaned and repaired. The tires and wheels were the only modern upgrades to give it a 'restomod' makeover.

Here's how it looks now!





If you haven't already, go check out all of the bikes and vote for all your favorites *HERE*. There are some cool bikes to see!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 19, 2021)

Dude I just love that bike!


----------

